# Sometimes the web works against us.



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish this site could go out of business !!!!

http://ibuystrays.com/


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

wait.. is this for real???


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

lets just give reasons for people to steal others pets to make money, or have even less qualms about giving up a pet of their own.. this website really makes me upset.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

That site is disgusting - do you think it's for real? Who would do that?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This was sent around to our rescue group as an alert. 

There is a good possibility this is for real....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

this is a quote from that website:

"Are you an individual who regularly finds himself with too many cats and dogs on hand or maybe you're just in need of cash, 
Whether you've got a whole unwanted litter of mutts or just one cat that doesn't get along with the rest, Email me and do a good deed. Keep it up and you can earn bonus money for quantity."

this just HAS to be fake.... i hope its fake....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I doubt this is for real


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I doubt this is for real


I hope not - otherwise that person should be sold into science for testing.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

*Happy to report...*

http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/hoaxes/ibuystrays.asp


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Geeesh! That's one sick joke! Thanks for clearing that up! :no:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope this truly is a hoax, but what kind of sick mind would create such a Web site?


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/hoaxes/ibuystrays.asp


Good thinking to check there...I'm glad it's not for real. I couldn't imagine anything like that actually happening.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks, Marlene! I love Snopes.com!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that it is a hoax. We all know that it truly happens everyday. THey just steal the dogs and cats out of the yards.


----------

